# [SOLVED] Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

## kriz

While i sync or emerge something i get alot of:

```

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/busybox-1.21.1/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 10: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 11: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 12: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-analyzer/vnstat-1.11-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/prelink-20110511/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 6: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-admin/sudo-1.8.6_p7/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 4: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/x11-misc/slim-1.3.5-r3/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 4: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-admin/hddtemp-0.3_beta15-r7/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/openrc-0.12.2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 50: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 51: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 52: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 53: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 54: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 55: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 56: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 57: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 58: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 59: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 60: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 61: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 62: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/dev-vcs/git-1.8.1.5/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/udevil-0.4.1/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 3: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.0-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 10: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.4.2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 12: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/openssh-5.9_p1-r4/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 14: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.4.3/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 7: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/rsync-3.0.9-r3/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 10: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/util-linux-2.22.2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 44: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.6/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 22: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/pciutils-3.2.0/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-nds/portmap-6.0/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 7: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-p2p/transmission-2.82-r3/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r1/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 9: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.1-r1/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 4: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/dropbox-2.2.13/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-fs/samba-3.6.19/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 12: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/media-video/vlc-2.0.7/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 446: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.103/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 77: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 78: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r1/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 11: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/dev-lang/python-3.2.5-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-admin/metalog-3/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-misc/g15daemon-1.9.5.3-r5/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 6: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 10: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/hdparm-9.39/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 3087: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 3164: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/tor-0.2.5.1_alpha/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 4: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-admin/gkrellm-2.3.5-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 6: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/minidlna-1.1.0-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 4: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 6: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/ntp-4.2.6_p5-r7/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 9: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 10: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-power/acpid-2.0.19/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 11: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-wireless/bluez-4.101-r7/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 21: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/smartmontools-6.2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 7: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.27.2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 11: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-block/partimage-0.6.9/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-process/acct-6.5.5-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 9: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-misc/g15stats-1.9.7/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-process/atop-2.0.2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 12: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 13: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-firewall/iptables-1.4.20/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 16: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 17: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-power/cpufrequtils-008-r4/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.13/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 9: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 6: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo-1.0.2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 14: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-antivirus/clamav-0.97.8-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

```

Could it be an upcoming harddisk failure?

```

smartctl 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [x86_64-linux-3.11.4-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     SandForce Driven SSDs

Device Model:     OCZ-VERTEX2

Serial Number:    OCZ-0NU0M9YU4F2S75FP

LU WWN Device Id: 5 e83a97 f4b9c1a5d

Firmware Version: 1.37

User Capacity:    60.022.480.896 bytes [60,0 GB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Rotation Rate:    Solid State Device

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 6

SATA Version is:  SATA 2.6, 3.0 Gb/s

Local Time is:    Mon Oct 14 19:33:35 2013 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (    0) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7f) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Abort Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   5) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x003d)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   120   120   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0/0

  5 Retired_Block_Count     0x0033   100   100   003    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours_and_Msec 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       17601h+26m+59.140s

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       973

171 Program_Fail_Count      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

172 Erase_Fail_Count        0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

174 Unexpect_Power_Loss_Ct  0x0030   000   000   000    Old_age   Offline      -       100

177 Wear_Range_Delta        0x0000   000   000   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1

181 Program_Fail_Count      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

182 Erase_Fail_Count        0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   030   030   000    Old_age   Always       -       30 (Min/Max 30/30)

195 ECC_Uncorr_Error_Count  0x001c   120   120   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0/0

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0033   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

231 SSD_Life_Left           0x0013   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

233 SandForce_Internal      0x0000   000   000   000    Old_age   Offline      -       3904

234 SandForce_Internal      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       1728

241 Lifetime_Writes_GiB     0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       1728

242 Lifetime_Reads_GiB      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       7104

SMART Error Log not supported

SMART Self-test Log not supported

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

----------

## eyoung100

Try:

```
emerge --metadata
```

----------

## kriz

done - try to sync the tree

i'll give you feedback

----------

## kriz

```
 emerge --metadata 
```

 didn't fixed it as it seems

```

emerge -uavND world

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/busybox-1.21.1/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 10: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 11: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 12: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-analyzer/vnstat-1.11-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/prelink-20110511/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 6: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-admin/gkrellm-2.3.5-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 6: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-admin/sudo-1.8.6_p7/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 4: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/x11-misc/slim-1.3.5-r3/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 4: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-admin/hddtemp-0.3_beta15-r7/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/openrc-0.12.2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 50: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 51: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 52: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 53: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 54: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 55: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 56: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 57: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 58: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 59: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 60: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 61: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 62: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/udevil-0.4.1/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 3: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.0-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 10: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.4.2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 12: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/openssh-5.9_p1-r4/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 14: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.4.3/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 7: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/rsync-3.0.9-r3/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 10: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/util-linux-2.22.2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 44: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.6/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 22: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/pciutils-3.2.0/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-nds/portmap-6.0/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 7: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-p2p/transmission-2.82-r3/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r1/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 9: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.1-r1/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 4: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-fs/samba-3.6.19/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 12: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/media-video/vlc-2.0.7/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 446: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.103/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 77: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 78: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r1/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 11: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/dev-lang/python-3.2.5-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-admin/metalog-3/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-misc/g15daemon-1.9.5.3-r5/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 6: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 10: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/hdparm-9.39/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 3087: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 3164: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/tor-0.2.5.1_alpha/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 4: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-firewall/iptables-1.4.20/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 16: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 17: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/minidlna-1.1.0-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 4: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 6: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/ntp-4.2.6_p5-r7/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 9: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 10: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-power/acpid-2.0.19/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 11: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-wireless/bluez-4.101-r7/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 21: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/dropbox-2.4.1/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20131008/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 23: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 68: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 127: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 130: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 146: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 148: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/smartmontools-6.2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 7: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.27.2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 11: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-block/partimage-0.6.9/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-process/acct-6.5.5-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 9: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-misc/g15stats-1.9.7/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-process/atop-2.0.2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 12: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 13: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-power/cpufrequtils-008-r4/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.13/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 9: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 5: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 6: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo-1.0.2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 14: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/app-antivirus/clamav-0.97.8-r2/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 8: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

```

----------

## eyoung100

Look at this: Lost Emerge -- How do I restore portage functionality?

----------

## ulenrich

Look into it:

less -S /var/db/pkg/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/CONTENTS

every line is {dir,sym,obj}. Objectnames are followed by a md5sum and mtime

```
dir /usr/bin

sym /usr/bin/X -> Xorg 1381422638

obj /usr/bin/Xorg d88cd20c2813884d6a1659af8680ef3c 1381422647

```

If you don't see any misformating you have a rotten python or portage.

Or disk failure ...

----------

## kriz

Ok, 

/dev/sde4 (/usr/portage has its own partition) have some errors.

Repaired with an live-usbstick and fsck.etx4.

I'll give feedback if its not fixed but don't worry: 

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/A_simple_backup_scheme_using_rsnapshot

.....make a periodically backup  :Smile: 

p.s 

/var/db/pkg/*/*/CONTENTS looks good.

----------

## kriz

It seems that its fixed.

----------

## kriz

p.s Rotten portage.....

solved by change my /usr/portage partition to another device and used

ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20131025.tar.bz2

----------

